# Kräuterkundeweiterbildung 300-375, aber wo?



## Logitox (11. Juli 2008)

Hi all

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich mich weiterbilden kann, bin jetzt Kräuterer 290, aber weiss net wo ich jetzt hin muss....


Greetz


----------



## Albra (11. Juli 2008)

allianz: ehrenfeste
horde: thrallmar

mindestlevel 55

edit: nächstes mal den postcounter ignorieren und die suchfunktion zu rate ziehen
solche fragen stehn hier schon zigmal


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. August 2008)

Wenn, du net 58 bist kannst du dich auch von einen Hexer hinportenlassen.


----------



## LaGuapaRabia (20. August 2008)

ab 55 kannst du mit 300 weitermachen. 

ein netter Mage soll dich nach Shattrath porten und dann kannst du dort beim Greifenmeister
direkt zur Ehrenfeste.
Den FP musst du nich holen den hast du schon automatisch.
Wie das bei der Horde ausschaut kann ich dir nicht sagen :-)

Dort bekommst du auch später eine Spezialisierung angeboten, ich meine das war Meister der Tränke.

Die anderen gibts wo anders aber weiss nich mehr wo!


----------



## noizycat (22. August 2008)

Die Spezi is eher fürn Alchi als fürn KK, oder? 

Braucht man für Kräutern & Co. also doch die Mindestlevel wie bei anderen Berufen? Dachte immer, das wäre da anders ... Oder sind die Level einfach niedriger?


----------



## Hogwing (8. Oktober 2008)

Und wie schaut das ganze für die Horde aus? Wo muss man da dann hin?


----------



## Lootelf (8. Oktober 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Braucht man für Kräutern & Co. also doch die Mindestlevel wie bei anderen Berufen?



Nein, brauchste nicht. Hab bspw. Kürschnern 375 mit meinem Twink bereits auf Level 50 erlernt. Mit Kräuterkunde geht das genauso.
Ab Skill 275 kannst du zum Kräuterlehrer gehen und die nächste Stufe erlernen.
Nur stellt sich die Frage, wie du ohne passendes Charakterlevel an die Kräuter kommen willst, wenn du im Umkreis von 100 Yards jeden Mob pullst der dich dann instant aus den Latschen haut.


Vorzeitiges Erlernen der nächsten Stufe ist m.E. nur bei 1.Hilfe sinnvoll. Ab 35 und Skill 225 kann man die Questreihe annehmen, die alle weiteren Stufen freigibt. Anschließend kann man, den nötigen Stoff vorausgesetzt, bis 375 durchskillen.
Meine Twinks hatten alle spätestens mit Level 37 1.Hilfe voll und immer einen Rucksack voll schwerem Netherstoffverband. Questen im Easymode!

Wie gesagt: bei Sammelberufen sinnlos. Da die zu sammelnden Items erst in den entsprechenden Level-Regionen zu finden sind.


----------



## lieblicheMaid (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab meinen Twink mit 45 nach Shatt porten lassen und bin dann zur Ehrenfeste geflogen. Allerdings bin ich Blümchenpflücker. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es mit Kürschner sooo viel anders sein  sollte.


----------



## lieblicheMaid (10. Oktober 2008)

"Nur stellt sich die Frage, wie du ohne passendes Charakterlevel an die Kräuter kommen willst, wenn du im Umkreis von 100 Yards jeden Mob pullst der dich dann instant aus den Latschen haut."

Genauso wie du mit unter 50 an das Leder gekommen bist. Ich hab alle Kräuter in meinem Levelgebiet abgefarmt. Irgendwann sind die dann halt grau und geben keine Skillpunkte mehr ab.
Oder hast du mit Lvl 50 Grollhufe gekürschnert um auf 375 zu kommen?


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst aber Kräuterkunde ohne weiteres schon auf 330 in der alten Welt weiter skillen, da einige Kräuter noch orange sind. Bei Bergbau/Kürschner funktionert das vielleicht nicht ganz so gut, weil ausser in Instanzen alle nur noch "gelb" ist, aber selbst da sollten 315-320 drin sein.


----------

